# JD La110 with 19.5 Briggs starts then stalls



## Catawba (May 19, 2014)

I have a Briggs and Stratton Model: 31P677 Type: 0130 E1 Code 060906ZD. Ran find first few mows of the season. Last week after about 1 acre, it started sputtering and revving and stalling. It would run for about a minute, then stall. Got it back to the barn, and started trying to figure out what the problem was...

1. drained the tank and put in fresh fuel
2, installed new fuel filter. tested, start, run for a bit stall
3. tested vent on fuel cap... seemed clean air flowed through it... tested, same results. tried to run with out fuel cap... same results

4. installed new spark plug, old one didnt look bad, but wanted to rule it out, same results
5. installed new fuel pump same results
6. pulled and cleaned the carb. (not a mechanic, so I didnt trust my work)... same results
7. purchased and installed a new OEM carb., same results.



Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

If you have a plastic fuel tank, where the hose goes in and the part inside could have a problem. I had the same symptoms and had to replace to get a full fuel flow. 

It wasn't a John Deere but had the plastic style tank.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Did you try checking the carb solenoid,to see if it's working properly ?
Did you check the crankcase breather,to see if it's plugged ?
Try using a spray bottle of fuel (air filter off) to see if it stays running if you spray fuel into it. If it does,the problem could be a weak/bad armature(coil),bad ignition switch,or a blown head gasket.


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

M neighbor jueplaced the fuel line on his tractor, that has a plastic tank. Would start and then run for 10sec and die. Fuel line was pinching at the bottom of the tank when he reinstalled it. Re-routed it and all is well.
Take a look,


----------



## Catawba (May 19, 2014)

solenoid on old and new carbs are working correctly.

With the air cleaner removed, started the engine, and ran until it started to sputter. sprayed some fuel, and it revved back up, until the spray was consumed.

It is a plastic tank. The pickup line comes out the top of the tank, makes a 90 degree turn, then runs down along the frame. working on it last night, I noticed a air bubbles coming from the fuel line into the filter. Which is making me believe I have an issue with the fuel pickup and/or a pin hole somewhere in the supply line


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds like you're on the right track.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

" It is a plastic tank. The pickup line comes out the top of the tank, makes a 90 degree turn, then runs down along the frame. working on it last night, I noticed a air bubbles coming from the fuel line into the filter. Which is making me believe I have an issue with the fuel pickup and/or a pin hole somewhere in the supply line "

That's exactly what mine looked like. I had to order the parts that came out of the tank new. You need a full flow of fuel at the fuel pump or where the fuel line ends. If not check things back toward the tank.


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

Sounds like you have something to go on, Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Catawba (May 19, 2014)

It's ALIVE!!! I pulled the fuel line from the tank pickup and ran piece of trimmer line down the pickup and pushed a leaf and some grass back into the tank; syphoned them out of the tank. Then ran the trimmer line down the main fuel line, and encountered an obstruction/kink. Once past that point it fired up and ran like a champ


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Catawba said:


> It's ALIVE!!! I pulled the fuel line from the tank pickup and ran piece of trimmer line down the pickup and pushed a leaf and some grass back into the tank; syphoned them out of the tank. Then ran the trimmer line down the main fuel line, and encountered an obstruction/kink. Once past that point it fired up and ran like a champ


 Sorry for all the problems it's caused you, but, it has made for a good thread full of info. I'm glad to hear you got it fixed!


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

Congrat's on doing it yourself, With only a bit of input.


----------



## enigma-2 (Aug 16, 2012)

Catawba said:


> It's ALIVE!!! I pulled the fuel line from the tank pickup and ran piece of trimmer line down the pickup and pushed a leaf and some grass back into the tank; syphoned them out of the tank. Then ran the trimmer line down the main fuel line, and encountered an obstruction/kink. Once past that point it fired up and ran like a champ


Just I'm wondering how a leaf and somme grass managed to get into your fuel tank? Someone playing games?


----------



## Catawba (May 19, 2014)

just mower clippings fell into the tank while fueling it up I guess


----------

